# Jessem 8300 bushing



## SeaFriar (Jun 14, 2017)

I'd like to buy 1/4 inch dowel bushings for the Jessem 8300 dowel drilling tool. Does anyone have a set they want to sell.


----------



## SeaFriar (Jun 14, 2017)

If you find them, I'd like a set too - 1/4 and 5/16.


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

Good luck

I love my 8300 but when I later decided I would like the different sizes, it was too late and I ended up buying the 8350. The 8350 does have a nice feature in that it allows you to insert a dowel into a hole to properly locate the jig to drill the corresponding hole

Sure which they wouldn't have discontinued the 8300 though


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Maybe these bushings would work. https://www.mcmaster.com/#drill-bushings/=1c3k80n


----------



## SeaFriar (Jun 14, 2017)

I was able to get hold of a person at Jessem that could help me. I'm waiting to get a price and see how to pay. He said they have a couple of hundred of the bushings. I'll re-post when I find out.

Or you can contact:

Justin Perdu
Director of Sales
JessEm Tool Company
1-800-436-6799
www.jessem.com


----------

